# Komma statt Punkt



## das_leon (23. Aug 2017)

Hi,
ich programmiere gerade einen kleinen Taschenrechner. Wenn Zahl zum Beispiel 1,23 sein soll und ich das so eingebe, kommt eine Fehlermeldung 
_Syntax error on token ",", invalid 
    AssignmentOperator_
Es funktioniert nur, wenn ich ein Punkt setzt (also 1.23).
Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Robat (23. Aug 2017)

Werd mal ein bisschen genauer.
Handelt es sich um eine GUI oder um die Konsole?

Allgemein musst du einfach nur den String nehmen, das `,` durch einen `.` ersetzen und dann kannst du die Zahl auch ganz normal parsen.


----------



## JStein52 (23. Aug 2017)

ich würde sagen es handelt sich um Double.parseDouble(...)


----------



## Robat (23. Aug 2017)

Dann wie oben beschrieben.
String nehmen, Kommas ersetzen, ab geht die Luzie


----------



## JStein52 (23. Aug 2017)

Es würde auch gehen wie es @Harry Kane mal hier beschrieben hat: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/kann-ich-bei-double-komma-statt-punkt-eingeben.176670/


----------



## das_leon (23. Aug 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Es würde auch gehen wie es @Harry Kane mal hier beschrieben hat: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/kann-ich-bei-double-komma-statt-punkt-eingeben.176670/



Danke. Hab ich 5 Minuten nach meiner Frage gesehen. 
Ich sollte vielleicht öfters mal schauen, ob es dazu schon eine Antwort woanders gibt


----------



## JStein52 (23. Aug 2017)

Ist ja nicht schlimm


----------



## tommysenf (23. Aug 2017)

Die sauberste Variante ist m.E. das entsprechende Zahlenformat zu nutzen:


```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance(Locale.GERMAN);
nf.parse("1,23");
```


----------



## JStein52 (23. Aug 2017)

Warum ? Dann gibts aber in den USA Probleme mit dem Programm oder ?


----------



## mrBrown (23. Aug 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Warum ? Dann gibts aber in den USA Probleme mit dem Programm oder ?


Man könnte auch einfach den System-Locale nehmen


----------



## JStein52 (23. Aug 2017)

Das macht ja im Endeffekt die Lösung von @Harry Kane


----------

